# Some work to do on my son's Hot Rock 20



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

Hi there,

I have been looking at the subjects of all Forums and wonder if this is the best place for my question but be kind on me, this is my first post here.

My son has a Specialized Hot Rock 20 and some parts are starting to wear out. I wonder if it's possible to upgrade the drivetrain. The standard setup has a six speed Shimano Tourney rear derailleur and I wonder if I can change the hub for a 8/9 speed Shimano XT and put on a 8 speed cassette with a SRAM X5 8-speed gripshift and for example a X7 rear derailleur.

I did some measurement on my own bike and I guess the rear derailleur will be fairly close to the ground when it's in the lightest gear (looking at for example 11-30 or even 11-32). The Tourney cassette is a mere 14-28, which doesn't work for climbing hills

I am not sure if there is a suitable chain that works on the standard chainring that's apparently fixed to the crank.

I am also going to change the bottom bracket. The cups that hold the balls in the original bottom bracket are completely gone. Since these bikes still have the old fashioned square axles, I had hoped to find a cheap Ti bottom bracket in the size 68-128 mm and save some weight but I guess that's not going to happen :-(

If I rather should post this question in a different forum, please let me know.

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

My son has a Hotrock 20 as well, I've done some minor upgrades such as changed to 7 speed triggers and a 14-28 freewheel, but as you said, that's not low enough. I've just ordered a megarange 14-34 freehub. The challenge is the derailler has to be changed as well as the chain as it's too short. After this, I'll hold tight. I have a new 14" Sette Reken about the same size as a Performance Access frame waiting to build. I am going to lace up some 24" in wheels to start, then he'll get 26" wheels when he's a bit older. He's 7 (8 in August when he gets it) and right now, he's just over 48". I built a similar 14" Reken w/ 26 inch wheels for a friend last year, his son was around 53". 

My son rides singletrack with me all the time and the Hotrock has been a good bike to help him grow. Since they grow so fast, it does not make sense to throw too much money at it. His is just a year old now and he should be off it by the fall. I had considered lacing up 20" wheels on good hubs to get a cassette on, but held out for the Reken...it was hard though.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm currently changing the one x six on my son's Gary Fisher Precaliber to a 1 x 8 XT trigger. Currently waiting for a rock ring and a rim for the new rear hub. He had 34 in front and his biggest rear cog was 28. I e bay'd an 11-32 8 speed cogset. 
Also swapped the bottom bracket and a Sinz crankset with a little more length.


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the replies, I really appreciate.

I have two boys, the oldest has the bike for almost 2 years now and it's still in pretty good shape. I will start by swapping the bottom bracket, pedals, handlebar grips and brakes. When he outgrows the bike, I can pass it to the youngest, who now has a Hot Rock 16. This way, the investments in the Hot Rock 20 are in my eyes well spent!


Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

In that case, I'd agree. My son is the youngest so too much money invested would be a waste, but the gearing will help him for the next 6 - 8 months. I'll remove the new parts and replce with the old derailleur, chain, and freehub, that way I only lost $13.99 (freehub cost at Universal). The Deore derailler will be recycled to another build, the chain was a $7 take-off at Jenson ...
BTW, you should be able to pick up a sealed cartridge square taper bb from Jenson for that bike.

Oh, here's the Reken I talked about in my post above:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=655377&highlight=reken


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

The wheel guy at my favorite shop finished the rear wheel today. I had him do it since the dish was complicated an I'm still finding my way building wheels. It's one of my old XT 8 speed hubs. He laced it to a Velocity Aeroheat rim. Looks awesome and it's way lighter than what came on the bike. The silver hub with black rim and black spokes looks even better than I thought. I'll be lacing up the front tomorrow. Same deal but on a Ringle Bubba Hub. The Spot chainring protector is on the Sinz Cranks and I picked up a frame mounted Jumpstop for the inside of the chainring. My son picked out Tioga web pedals. They're cool as hell. Little aluminum spider webs. This project is coming along nicely. Only problem is, he's my youngest, so once he outgrows this bike, I either have to sell it at a loss or save it until one of my older kids has kids. 
I don't normally look at things this way, but Cing's reply made me realize this.


----------



## jstrat73 (Oct 24, 2005)

RSabarese said:


> My son has a Hotrock 20 as well, I've done some minor upgrades such as changed to 7 speed triggers and a 14-28 freewheel, but as you said, that's not low enough. I've just ordered a megarange 14-34 freehub.


I just picked up a Hotrock 20 off of Craigslist today. I have a trigger shifter ready to go for it, but wasn't sure if a 7 speed freewheel would fit in the place of the 6-speed. It looks like there's enough clearance. Any advice?


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

It works good. The only exception is pedaling backwards when on the smallest cog. The chain somwhat jumps atound trying to get to gear 6, but other than that, it's great. I originally put a 14/28 on from Jenson, but my little dude needs more climbing power. I just ordered a 14/34 from Universal. If all you want to do is put triggers and 7 speed, go 14/28 as 14/34 is requiring me to change the derailler and chain as well (not long enough). I have spare derailluers and chain, so when he's done with it on the Hotrock, it will go back to 14/28 and be given to a family member.


----------



## jstrat73 (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info! I went to my LBS today and picked up a 7-speed freewheel and it worked out great. I went with an 11-28 for now and will see how he does. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

Today I ordered the Sinz cranks and I will start gathering the other necessary pieces if I feel confident that everything is going to fit.

I do have one question: will a short cage derailleur be sufficient for a 11-34 cassette with only 1 chain ring?

By the way, here are a few pictures of the upgrades I installed last Monday:


















































































Kind regards and have a good weekend!

Clemens


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

Great looking bike! My son's 24 is similarly upgraded and he loves it. This year, he'll inherit his mom's old "13.9" inch M1 hardtail racer and it's been the little 24 that's enabled him to be ready for it.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My son climbed two sandy hills he was previously never able to make before. The longer cranks and 11-32 cassette made all the difference. I think a short cage should work on a 1x8.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Cinq said:


> I do have one question: will a short cage derailleur be sufficient for a 11-34 cassette with only 1 chain ring?
> 
> Kind regards and have a good weekend!
> 
> Clemens


You will be fine, it can handle a 30 teeth change. med. cage-35 teeth, long cage-47 teeth


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

I put a 14/34 freewheel, new chain, and Deore M510 Long cage on my son's Hotrock 20 2 weeks ago. It works fine, but the idler gear hits the freewheel when back pedaling. IMHO, I think the derailleur hanger is shorter than a normal mountain bike, so even though it's a long cage, it's still too close. However, he climbs better so I'm leaving it, he get's a new Sette Reken 14" for his B-Day in August (I build up 24" disc wheels to keep the stand over low).


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the answers about the derailleur. In another topic I read that 110 mm 5-bolt parts are easy to come by. My favorite online bike shop however doesn't have so much parts available in this size. I did find a 34 teeth NC-17 chain ring and a Race Face bash guard. I asked them if they can be combined on the Sinz cranks this morning. Maybe somebody here can put my mind at ease?

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

That's what I have on my son's bike. Wish I knew how to post pics and I'd show you.


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

The cranks are in! I will now start ordering the rest of the components.










Kind regards and have a good weekend!

Clemens


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

Today, the chain ring, bash ring and bolts arrived. This is going to look extremely good! Here are a few pictures I just took of the parts before mounting them on the bike:




























Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

Little update: for the Sinz cranks, the standard bottom bracket of 128 mm was way too big. Whenever my son spinned the pedals backwards on the first gear, the chain came off.

I measured everything carefully and got a few tips in another topic I started about bottom bracket size and today I installed the 113 mm BB. Works like a charm.










Other good news: all other parts are in too and I have my LBS build the wheels. They will be ready end of next week and then I can do the full upgrade to 9 speed.

I also found back my old Titec Hell Bent handlebar and once I locate the tube cutter, I am going to swap the steel bars. That will probably save at least 300 grams 

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

Today I finally got a call from my LBS to tell me the wheels were built. I picked them up early this evening and they sure look great:










Unfortunately, the new wheels are not lighter than the old ones. The new ones have 36 spokes instead of 32 and the rims are 5 mm wider.

This evening, I installed the front wheel and when re-adjusting the brake pads, I dropped a steel washer ring. It took me more than half an hour to finally find it. It had bounced off more than 2 meters from where I was working!

When the front wheel was finally ready, it was too dark to take a picture. I did have a good look at the rear wheel though and noticed that the valve hole is not between two straight spokes but between two crossed ones. This is going to be very hard for inflating the tires so I think I will take this wheel back. I payed $ 130 for labor, spokes and nipples and I think that I am entitled to a correctly spoked set of wheels for this amount, what do you think?

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Absolutely make them fix it. That's a pretty hefty mistake.


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

NYrr496 said:


> Absolutely make them fix it. That's a pretty hefty mistake.


Thanks, that's what I thought also. I went back to the LBS and when I showed him the mistake, he immediately said that he would fix it. The wheel will be ready tomorrow morning. I hope to finish the work tomorrow afternoon and finish the transition from 6 to 9 speeds.

I was discussing this project with a friend and when I summed up all that is changed, the original parts still in use are: frame, fork, stem, headset, saddle and seatpost.

If everything goes according to plan, I will post pictures tomorrow!

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

Today, I finished the project and both my son and I are very happy! I swapped the Alivio shifter for the SRAM X-9, installed the new wheel and after a bit of fiddling around, it's working like a charm. Only thing is I ran out of the small alu tire-caps so I just put a piece of tape on it for now.

Here are the pictures I took today:

Rear wheel view from different angles:














































The 9-speed Gripshifter on the handlebars:










Two shots from the completed project:



















Overview of what has been done in chronological order:

Swapped the brakes for Avid Single Digit;
Swapped the stock bottom bracket for a 128 mm Shimano BB-UN54;
Swapped the worn down tires for Schwalbe Mow Joe's;
Swapped the plastic pedals for alloy NC-17 platform pedals;
Swapped the standard cranks for Sinz cranks;
Installed a 34 teeth NC-17 chainring on the cranks;
Installed a Race Face bashring on the cranks;
Swapped the Shimano BB-UN54 128 mm bottom bracket for a BB-UN54 of 113 mm;
Swapped the stock steel handlebars for my old Titec Hell Bent handlebars;
Swapped the stock wheels for new ones with Shimano XT hubs and Sun Ringlé Rhino Lite rims (36 spokes) and SRAM Powerglide 2 PG-970 cassette (11-34) and SRAM Powerchain PC991;
Swapped the old 6-speed Alivio setup for SRAM X-9 derailleur and Gripshift unit.

It took a while but the result is a great bike that will be able to provide probably another year or two to my oldest son and then a few years for the youngest one!

I want to thank you all for your advise and reading all my posts.

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## Photogorama (Aug 22, 2010)

Great mods!

What is the stock vs. modified weight?


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

Photogorama said:


> Great mods!
> 
> What is the stock vs. modified weight?


Thanks for the compliment.

I would love to know the weight difference myself but I don't have a balance. I didn't weigh it when it was original either.

My feeling is that it's the same or even a tad heavier than original. I had hoped to save weight on the wheels but 36 spokes and much burlier rims come at a price. I am sure the hubs are lighter though, the originals have big massive steel axles!

The Titec handlebars are a bit lighter than the original steel version but not a whole lot either.

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## Photogorama (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response.

FWIW, my son's street Hot Rock (rigid fork) 20" was 22 lb when we picked it up from the LBS.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Very nice Cinq. That bike should work great for your son.:thumbsup:


----------



## dontheclysdale (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm glad I ran across this thread. I got my nephew a Hotrock and he loves it. Now all he talks about is racing with me in the fall. He loves the bike so much I decided to do a few "upgrades." 

He's only 5 and is having a problem turning the grip shifter. For that matter, it was so tight I was having a problem too. I had some X0 drivetrain parts laying around from an old race bike so the Hotrock now sports X0 derailleur, SRAM 9spd chain, and an X0 thumb shifter. 

He was having a problem squeezing the brakes so i rolled in the levers in as far as I could but that didn't brake too well so it was upgraded with Avid Digit 7 levers and Digit5 brakes. 

After reading this thread, I think I'm going to get a set of wheels made so I can do a potential disc on the front and a 9-spd on the back. That would be perfect! I assume the rear wheel spacing is 135mm? 

Did I read another thread correctly, this Hotrock (this one is a 20") can use 24" wheels? That would be a MAJOR plus if it's the case.

I also need to take off that chain guide and put on one of the spare MRP's I have laying around. I'll leave the cranks alone for now but it'll definitely be getting some Sins when his little legs grow longer.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

dontheclysdale said:


> I assume the rear wheel spacing is 135mm?
> 
> Did I read another thread correctly, this Hotrock (this one is a 20") can use 24" wheels? That would be a MAJOR plus if it's the case.


Measure it. It varies. My son has a 2006 (IIRC) and it's 130mm. I think the newer ones moved to 135mm.

It cannot fit 24" wheels. The Hotrock 24" does though. 

I'm using a 8-speed on my son's Hotrock. It's lighter, and has the gears he needs. With a 20" the gear inches are tighter than on a 26". I would use 9-speed if I had the parts lying around, which I didn't.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

NYrr496 said:


> The wheel guy at my favorite shop finished the rear wheel today. I had him do it since the dish was complicated an I'm still finding my way building wheels. It's one of my old XT 8 speed hubs. He laced it to a Velocity Aeroheat rim. Looks awesome and it's way lighter than what came on the bike. The silver hub with black rim and black spokes looks even better than I thought. I'll be lacing up the front tomorrow. Same deal but on a Ringle Bubba Hub. The Spot chainring protector is on the Sinz Cranks and I picked up a frame mounted Jumpstop for the inside of the chainring. My son picked out Tioga web pedals. They're cool as hell. Little aluminum spider webs. This project is coming along nicely. Only problem is, he's my youngest, so once he outgrows this bike, I either have to sell it at a loss or save it until one of my older kids has kids.
> I don't normally look at things this way, but Cing's reply made me realize this.


I totally understand. Right now I'm trying to talk the wife into handing down my son's 20 inch to my daughter. 
We had said we she came along, that we didn't want her to feel like everything was a hand me down. So originally planned on a new bike for her.
So if its a yes I can spend money on the 20 inch knowing it will go to my daughter afterwards, thus making the money sink easier to swallow.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

dontheclysdale said:


> Did I read another thread correctly, this Hotrock (this one is a 20") can use 24" wheels? That would be a MAJOR plus if it's the case.


You misread it. The post was refering to using a XS 26 inch frame and 24 inch wheels instead of a 24 inch frame. Once the child outgrows the 24 inch wheels, relace the hubs to 26 inch rims

See post #14 http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=8185815#post8185815


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

TwoTone said:


> I totally understand. Right now I'm trying to talk the wife into handing down my son's 20 inch to my daughter.
> We had said we she came along, that we didn't want her to feel like everything was a hand me down. So originally planned on a new bike for her.
> So if its a yes I can spend money on the 20 inch knowing it will go to my daughter afterwards, thus making the money sink easier to swallow.


parts are removable, so put it back to stock, sell, buy new bike and place the modifications back on. no real harm, just a bit of fuss.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

Cinq said:


> Little update: for the Sinz cranks, the standard bottom bracket of 128 mm was way too big. Whenever my son spinned the pedals backwards on the first gear, the chain came off.
> 
> I measured everything carefully and got a few tips in another topic I started about bottom bracket size and today I installed the 113 mm BB. Works like a charm.


I too just ran into this issue. I'll have to replace the bottom bracket too.
I've got Sinz cranks, 34T chainring, and the original chain guide. Hoping to ditch that in the near future. It's big, gaudy and probably pretty heavy!


----------



## fc12806e (Aug 8, 2008)

Want to put a new set of cranks on my daughters hotrock. What size did you run?


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

I used 115mm long cranks. Shortened the chain, and ditched the bulky chain guide. No issue and she rode it a lot this summer, even a few rides on some pretty rough singletrack.


----------



## fc12806e (Aug 8, 2008)

i ordered all the parts for the 9 speed conversion. Do i have to switch cranks and front chainring. Or will the stock stuff work? Thanks for all your help


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

The stock should work just fine.


----------



## weltyed (Jan 21, 2004)

i love this thread. 
i need to score some 24" proper mtb wheels...


----------



## weltyed (Jan 21, 2004)

*re: sinz cranks and the bb*



indianadave said:


> I too just ran into this issue. I'll have to replace the bottom bracket too.
> I've got Sinz cranks, 34T chainring, and the original chain guide. Hoping to ditch that in the near future. It's big, gaudy and probably pretty heavy!


either of you guys know if i went with the sinz isis cranks on a 2006 hotrock 24 i would need to do the smaller bb as well? the specialized site says the square taper is 68x128, but seeing what you guys ran into makes me think if i went with the isis cranks i would 68x113 as well.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

weltyed said:


> i love this thread.
> i need to score some 24" proper mtb wheels...


I'm building my son a 24" wheeled bike for the spring. I Ebay'd a pair of blue ano hubs and ordered a pair of Sunringle MTX33 rims from the LBS. The rims seem a little wide, but Sunringle doesn't make a 24" rim in 27 or 29mm widths.


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

weltyed said:


> either of you guys know if i went with the sinz isis cranks on a 2006 hotrock 24 i would need to do the smaller bb as well? the specialized site says the square taper is 68x128, but seeing what you guys ran into makes me think if i went with the isis cranks i would 68x113 as well.


I found out that the standard BB was too long when I swapped the cranks for the Sinz model. By careful measurement, I determined the correct size and ordered that one. I am not sure how this will be on the Hot Rock 24"...

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## murphtron (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Clemens, do you recall how long the Sinz cranks are? They appear to be 135mm (based on comparing the logo to pics on the Sinz website). The stock cranks on my son's Hotrock are about 117mm measuring from center to center.

What XT rear hub did you use (aside from being 36 hole). Does it take an 8speed rear cog? 

Thx,
Tim


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

murphtron said:


> Hi Clemens, do you recall how long the Sinz cranks are? They appear to be 135mm (based on comparing the logo to pics on the Sinz website). The stock cranks on my son's Hotrock are about 117mm measuring from center to center.
> 
> What XT rear hub did you use (aside from being 36 hole). Does it take an 8speed rear cog?


Hello Tim,

The cranks are 130 mm, type SEC-22. They are indeed a bit longer than the standard cranks that came on the bike, my son found that out when cornering. Luckily, he didn't get himself launched.

The XT rear hub is the 8/9-speed 36 holes silver FH-M770. I have a 9-speed cassette SRAM Power Glide 2 PG-970 9-speed 11-34T on it.

I hope this helps!

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## murphtron (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks, very helpful!


----------



## murphtron (Sep 14, 2009)

*MegaRange freewheel?*



Cinq said:


> Hello Tim,
> 
> The cranks are 130 mm, type SEC-22. They are indeed a bit longer than the standard cranks that came on the bike, my son found that out when cornering. Luckily, he didn't get himself launched.
> 
> ...


Hi all,

I'm trying to improve the lower range as economically as possible on my son's 2011 HotRock. Here's what I have in mind to start. Will this work on the stock rear wheel/hub?

Shimano MegaRange 7-speed freewheel. *Question*: the stock hub accepts threaded freewheels, not cassettes?
Shimano Acera SL-M310 Rapid Fire Shifter, 7-speed
Shimano Alivio M410-SGS Rear Derailleur
New chain

Do you think I can safely remove the stock chain guides? They seem to just get in the way, collect mud, and create friction/absorb energy.

Finally, going with index shifter since he sometimes struggles to change gears with the gripshift during longer rides. Hands get tired.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

murphtron said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm trying to improve the lower range as economically as possible on my son's 2011 HotRock. Here's what I have in mind to start. Will this work on the stock rear wheel/hub?
> 
> ...


Yes, it's freewheel. You may or may not have some shifting issues, but you should be able to try. I had shifting issues on my son's Hotrock 20 when I took off the 6 speed freewheel and put on a 7 speed freewheel, but it was an older model 130mm dropout spacing. There was always one gear that ticked. You might be able to use a thinner chain (8 speed) to avoid that. I think I used a 7 speed chain, but I can't recall.

Sure, shifter. Sure, derailleur. You might be able to save some bucks and use the stock derailleur.

You can remove the chain guide, but you will need something to avoid dropping the chain. I use the n-gear bump stop, along with a bash guard.


----------



## murphtron (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the tip on the n-gear Jump Stop!


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

Shimano 7-8 speed chains, shifters and sprockets all have the same spacing. Old XT thumbshifters that say 7 speed can shift 8 speed cassettes. 9 speed chains are a little narrower but I have had good luck using them on 8 speed drivetrains. 

I took the chain guide off my daughters hotrock 20 and have not dropped the chain. I did have to whack the metal tabs that hold the rollers with a mallet to get the bottom bracket cup to turn. 

I think your upgrade plan will work with the parts you have listed. Trigger shifter is a good idea.


----------



## murphtron (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm now considering going with equivalent SRAM components: X.3 shifter and X.4 rear derailluer. For now other reason than I've never used any SRAM components (aside from the cranks on my single speed). 

Thanks!


----------



## 08FXT (May 3, 2012)

Quick Thank you note to the OP Cinq, and to the other folks who contributed to this thread!
Cinq - Thanks so much for posting the pictures and details about your project!!

This thread is my starting point for my planned mods to my 6 year-old son's 2011 Hotrock. 
He had it for a just a summer, and killed the derailleur, plastic bash guard, pedals, tires, and pretty much everything else except the frame! He has not enjoyed soccer and other sports much, but I have to say he's got serious potential for mountain biking! He's going to mtb camp this summer so I think it's worth the investment. The hunt for parts is on! 

I've had challenges finding crank arms in the 4-bolt pattern. It seems like the only alternative are the Sinz cranks that are only available in 5-bolt pattern. I wanted to go with the same setup as the OP had, but RaceFace discontinued its 5-bolt pattern bashrings. 

Anyone had luck finding 130-135mm crank arms in 4 bolt pattern or alternatively decent bash gards in 5-bolt pattern? 

Thanks!


----------



## bigstudent (Jan 14, 2011)

08FXT
You can get Answer BMX square tapper cranks. 
In either 4 or 5 bolt or chainring directly attached to cranks.
They are more expensive then SINZ, but also lighter.


----------



## 08FXT (May 3, 2012)

bigstudent said:


> 08FXT
> You can get Answer BMX square tapper cranks.
> In either 4 or 5 bolt or chainring directly attached to cranks.
> They are more expensive then SINZ, but also lighter.


Thanks for the suggestion bigstudent! They are much lighter than the SINZ indeed, but 3x the price...so no go as I have a tight budget and many other parts to buy. Perhaps I should stick with SINZ and keep trying to find a 5-bolt light bash ring. Too bad raceface discontinued theirs!


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

08FXT said:


> Thanks for the suggestion bigstudent! They are much lighter than the SINZ indeed, but 3x the price...so no go as I have a tight budget and many other parts to buy. Perhaps I should stick with SINZ and keep trying to find a 5-bolt light bash ring. Too bad raceface discontinued theirs!


Try superlights


----------



## 08FXT (May 3, 2012)

TwoTone said:


> Try superlights


Thanks!!


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

Glad I found this thread! My daughter just outgrew her Hotrock 20 with 6 speed twist shift. I am holding onto it for her brother. I think I'll start saving up some spare parts and upgrade it to 1x9. Looks like a few choice parts swaps will do the trick!


----------



## maleonardphi (May 19, 2006)

This thread is great! I just got my son a Giant XTC JR 20 almost brand new off of craigslist and am swapping crank arms/chain ring, tires, bars and seat post. I also have an older 9 speed X9 rear derailleur though. Is there any big advantage to swapping it with the Acera 7 speed derailleur? The pulley wheels are destroyed on the X9 derailleur, so I'd need to get replacements for ~$20. But if it isn't really an upgrade, I won't bother.


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

maleonardphi said:


> This thread is great! I just got my son a Giant XTC JR 20 almost brand new off of craigslist and am swapping crank arms/chain ring, tires, bars and seat post. I also have an older 9 speed X9 rear derailleur though. Is there any big advantage to swapping it with the Acera 7 speed derailleur? The pulley wheels are destroyed on the X9 derailleur, so I'd need to get replacements for ~$20. But if it isn't really an upgrade, I won't bother.


I don't think the spacing of the 7 speed freewheel and shifter will work with a 9 speed derailleur. The chain and spacing between cogs is also narrower. Basically, you'd have to change to a 9 speed cassette hub, add a 9 speed cassette, 9 speed chain and 9 speed shifter. The good news is that with many people moving to 10 speed now the 9 speed stuff has come down in price and you can find some good deals on used parts too.


----------



## maleonardphi (May 19, 2006)

SRALPH said:


> I don't think the spacing of the 7 speed freewheel and shifter will work with a 9 speed derailleur. The chain and spacing between cogs is also narrower. Basically, you'd have to change to a 9 speed cassette hub, add a 9 speed cassette, 9 speed chain and 9 speed shifter. The good news is that with many people moving to 10 speed now the 9 speed stuff has come down in price and you can find some good deals on used parts too.


Good point. I didn't really think about the ratios being different. The 9 speed SRAM stuff is 1:1. Who knows what the acera stuff is.


----------

